# ιδίαις αυτού/αυτής χερσίν (Ι.Α.Χ.)



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Ταινία μικρού μήκους (6 λεπτών) του Βαγγέλη Τσαουσόπουλου (2006). Στην αρχή ακούγεται ο τίτλος, «Ιδίαις αυτού χερσί» ενώ στην οθόνη διαβάζουμε «MANU PROPRIA» (η ταινία έχει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους). Στα 40 δευτερόλεπτα εμφανίζεται τσαλακωμένο σημείωμα που γράφει «Ι.Α.Χ. (ΙΔΙΑΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΧΕΡΣΙ)», και ο υπότιτλος «M.P. (MANU PROPRIA)».

Στην ταινία παρακολουθούμε τις προσπάθειες του πρωταγωνιστή να γράψει κάτι μυθιστορηματικό ενώ κάθε τόσο οι κανόνες δημιουργικής γραφής τού διακόπτουν τον ειρμό. Προς το τέλος πετάει ένα «Όταν θέλεις κάτι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ, τότε όλο το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί για να το αποκτήσεις». Ο υπότιτλος λέει: «When you want something really a lot, the whole universe is helping you to achieve it». (Του Κοέλιο στον _Αλχημιστή_ ήταν: «When you want something, all the universe conspires in helping you to achieve it». Αν πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε για να χώσουμε το «πάρα μα πάρα πολύ», τότε «When you want something really bad», αργκοτικά.)

Εκείνη τη στιγμή κάποιος πετάει μια επιστολή κάτω από τη χαραμάδα της πόρτας. Πάνω στο φάκελο γράφει με μεγάλα γράμματα «ΙΑΧ». Από μέσα από το φάκελο ο πρωταγωνιστής βγάζει ένα σημείωμα που λέει: «ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΤΗ ΣΟΥ;»

Αφήνω τα κινηματογραφικά / σεναριογραφικά σχόλια σε σας και θα περιοριστώ στο γλωσσικό:

*Ιδίαις χερσί* (δοτική πληθυντικού, θηλυκού), όπως είναι η συνηθισμένη έκφραση, σημαίνει «με τα ίδια μου τα χέρια». Είπε ο απόστολος Παύλος «κοπιώμεν εργαζόμενοι ταις ιδίαις χερσί» (KJV: [we] labour working with our own hands).

Διάβασα κάπου:
Διπλά συγχαρητήρια αξίζουν στον μετεωρολόγο και συνεργάτη της «Ε» Νίκο Καντερέ. Όχι μόνο για τη θριαμβευτική του εκλογή ως νομαρχιακού συμβούλου Ανατολικής Αττικής, αλλά και διότι τον είδαμε, το περασμένο Σάββατο, να κατεβάζει από κολώνες της ΔΕΗ, στον Μαραθώνα, τις προεκλογικές του αφίσες, ιδίαις αυτού χερσί!
Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι το «αυτού» περιττεύει.

Λέμε ότι γράφουμε κάτι *ιδίαις χερσί* ή, συνήθως, *ιδιοχείρως*. Στα αγγλικά: *(written / signed) by his own hand, with his own hand, in his own hand*. (Έχουμε και την *ιδιόχειρη διαθήκη*, _holographic will_ ή _handwritten will_.) Υπάρχει και η λατινική έκφραση *manu propria*, για την οποία γράφει στην Wikipedia:
*Manu propria* is a Latin phrase in the ablative case meaning "(signed) with one's own hand". In its abbreviated form (*m.p.*), it is sometimes used at the end of typewritten or printed documents or official notices right after the name of the person(s) who "signed" the document exactly in those cases when there is no handwritten signature there.
It is also found in several ancient documents in front of or after the writers signation at the end of the document.
Ordinary personal checks frequently include the abbreviation at the end of the signature line.
Richly decorated _manu propria_ was frequently used by medieval dignitaries and literates to verify authenticity of hand written documents.
Later, official documents were routinely accompanied with this abbreviation, for example declaration of war on Serbia by Emperor Franz Joseph from 1914 ends with _m.p._.​Ας πάμε τώρα στις επιδόσεις:

Λέμε ότι κάποιος *παρέδωσε *κάτι* ιδιοχείρως*, π.χ. «Την επιστολή αυτή φέρεται να παρέδωσε στον πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ ιδιοχείρως ο Γάλλος πρόεδρος Νικολά Σαρκοζί», που σημαίνει «χέρι με χέρι»: ο Σαρκοζί με τα χεράκια του, στα χέρια του Αμερικανού προέδρου.

Όταν λέμε «οι αιτήσεις υποβάλλονται ιδιοχείρως στα γραφεία μας κ.λπ.» (delivered ή submitted by hand / in person, hand-delivered), το «ιδιοχείρως» δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με τον παραλήπτη, όσο με τον κομιστή, που θα πρέπει να το φέρει με τα ίδια του τα χέρια και, για την ακρίβεια, να μην το στείλει με το ταχυδρομείο.

Το *ιδιοχείρως*, σύμφωνα και με τον Πάπυρο, σημαίνει «με ή στα ίδια τα χέρια κάποιου». Έτσι, όταν έχουμε ιδιόχειρη επίδοση εγγράφου ή επιστολής, η έμφαση είναι στον παραλήπτη. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ποιος θα είναι ο κομιστής, σημασία έχει να παραδοθεί στον παραλήπτη αυτοπροσώπως, στα δικά του τα χέρια. 

Έχουμε _service of documents_, _delivery (to an addressee) in person_ και οι υπηρεσίες των ταχυδρομείων περιλαμβάνουν το _registered mail_ και το _certified mail_ για τις ιδιόχειρες επιδόσεις, τα συστημένα.

Η συντομομορφή *Ι.Α.Χ.* (*ιδίαις αυτού χερσίν* ή *ιδίαις αυτής χερσίν*) γράφεται (ή μάλλον γραφόταν, ποιος τη χρησιμοποιεί σήμερα;) στο φάκελο μετά το όνομα του παραλήπτη και σημαίνει ότι η επιστολή πρέπει να παραδοθεί στον ίδιο τον παραλήπτη και σε κανέναν άλλο. Είναι πιθανό να προέρχεται από μετάφραση της γαλλικής έκφρασης *en main propre* (συνήθως πληθ. *en mains propres*). Dans la main même de la personne intéressée: _Je lui ai remis cette lettre en main propre. | Vous devez lui remettre ce document en mains propres._

Στην ταινία, λοιπόν, έχουμε δύο «γλωσσικά» λάθη: φάκελο με την ένδειξη Ι.Α.Χ. δεν τον πετάς κάτω από τη χαραμάδα της πόρτας, τον δίνεις χέρι με χέρι. Και η μετάφραση δεν θα ήταν _manu propria (M.P.)_, που σημαίνει «γραμμένο με τα ίδια του τα χέρια». Θα μπορούσε να είναι *in person*, *to the addressee only*, *private and confidential*. Ή κάτι άλλο που θα προτείνετε εσείς.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εκείνη τη στιγμή κάποιος πετάει μια επιστολή κάτω από τη χαραμάδα της πόρτας. Πάνω στο φάκελο γράφει με μεγάλα γράμματα «ΙΑΧ». Από μέσα από το φάκελο ο πρωταγωνιστής βγάζει ένα σημείωμα που λέει: «ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΤΗ ΣΟΥ;»


Ας μην ξεχνούμε κι ότι *Ιαχ* είναι μια από τις μεταγραφές για τη συντομευμένη μορφή τού Τετραγράμματου: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γιαχ. Αν το δούμε μεταφυσικά (αφού είναι σαν η επιστολή να απαντά εκ μέρους του Σύμπαντος), μπορεί να μην εννοεί τον παραλήπτη, αλλά τον αποστολέα (ή να παίζει με τις δύο αυτές έννοιες).


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Ενδεχομένως (πάντα) είναι συντομότερη εκδοχή του ΜΠΛΙΑΧ!


----------



## pidyo (Jun 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> γράφεται (ή μάλλον γραφόταν, ποιος τη χρησιμοποιεί σήμερα;)


 
Γράφεται, γράφεται. Ξέρω έναν καθηγητή Πανεπιστημίου που το κάνει. Μου πήρε καιρό να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει γιατί ντρεπόμουν να ρωτήσω.


----------

